# How do I keep from feeling I disappointed my son



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been dealing with a lot of issues in my marriage. My husband isn't abusive or anything like that. It's normal stuff that drives couples apart and we have been seeing a marriage counselor. It just seems like the main issues aren't changing. If we didn't have a son together, I feel like I could easily leave. I dont mean to say that leaving is easy. Having a child together just makes me want to make the most of the situation and "pretend" for the sake of my son. How can I bear to hear him ask "where's daddy" if we separate? How do you keep from hating yourself for not marrying the right person or not being able to make it work?? I'm not asking how to make my marriage work but rather how do you live with yourself when you know you have broken up the family your son has always known ? He is four, by the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is your son?

Well you just tell your son that he can see his dad on the days he's with dad. 

When he wants to know why dad no longer lives with you, you tell him that you and dad had problems that neither of you can fix.

Pretending for your son is not good for your son either.


----------

